# Ebay Prices!!!!!!!!



## hoardpm (Apr 4, 2009)

I am new and have started looking though e-bay to find gold scrap. Holy crap. Do people actually pay the prices for this stuff? I saw some guy trying to sell 180 CPU's for 1500 dollars. That is insane. After doing some number crunching and rough calculations of gold content. I found that things like the CPU's were going for twice and sometimes three times the market price for gold!!!!! Am I just being cheap or is this stuff really worth all that?


----------



## Anonymous (Apr 4, 2009)

yes

some time's the bids go way out of line mostly newbe's get ripped off the frist few times.....never seen 180 cpus go for 1500....come on now!!!!

the best are the pen pro's you get one g of gold out of them...

Keith


----------



## hoardpm (Apr 4, 2009)

yes, 1,500 for 180 CPU's. They were pentium pro's. I think they also had 2 telecom boards claiming to weigh 4 lbs each. But, you get the idea. Still in my view absolutly outrageous.


----------

